# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Ndodhitë në Maqedoni

## babadimri

Shqiptaret jane si zogjte shtegtare. Ata gjithmone per arsye te ndryshme kane merguar jashte vendlindjes se tyre. Por ta leme kete. Cilat jane deshirat tuaja, cka deshironi te ju ndodh ne vitin qe vjen.

GEZUAR VITINE  RI DUKE JU DESHIRUAR KTHIM TE SHPEJTE MNE ATDHE

sinqerisht

babadimri

----------


## babadimri

Nje plage e rende per shqiptaret eshte mergimi, nje plage qe e kemi te ngulitur thelle ne trupin tone. Cka mendoni ju

----------


## xhemali

Ne asnjehere nuk jemi mar vesh, po edhe kesaj here do te ndodh si cdohere. Po te dilet bashk, do te konkurojme me te vertete per postin e kryetarit te shtetit, mirepo si duket interesat personale dhe pozita ne te cilen gjenden partite do te diktojne stil, prap kunder vullnetit te popullit. PPD,PDK me kandidat te perbashket, kurse PDSH me kandidat te vetin, ndersa BDI turp i botes do ta perkah kandidatin e Cervenkovskit.
 Nuk di a eshte ndonje politike, te besh gabimet te cilat i ka bere partia e cila ishte ne pushtet.
 Zoti ju mbaresoft.
 Kete radhe mos llogaritni ne votat e Shqiptareve qe tua jepni Maqedonasve. Po deshet te votoni per maqedonet llogaritni vetem ne votat tuja.

----------


## TOMY_X

Vazhdimisht po llafosim per integrimin e shqipetareve ne EU........dhe te gjitha problemet do te marrin fund!?
Valle me kete integrim mos po behet nje ndarje tjeter e shqipetareve,si ajo prej 1945_1990 d.m th nje pjese e Shqipetareve do te integrohet me heret ne EU (detyrimisht)kurse pjeset e tjera do te duhet qe te sigurojne vize per te vizituar te afermit e tyre?
Sa politikanet shqipetar jane aktiv per hyrjen njekohesisht ne EU.....d.m.th bashkeveprimi ne kete drejtim...(mua per vete me duket se gjithsecili po punon ne koke te tij ,pa asnje koordinim me njeri tjetrin )........
Supozojme se Shqiperia sie tille pranohet ne EU me te gjitha te drejtat....anetare si gjithe anetaret e tjera.merreni me mend cfare radhe per fitimin e vizes te shqiperise do te kishte para ambasades shqipetare ne Prishtine apo Shkup!?
kam deshire te marr ndonje mendim me teper prej jush ne kete drejtim....   :sarkastik:  



......mendje e shenoshe,ne trup te shendoshe.........

----------


## Kumanovare

Per mendimin tim shqiptaret skan te bejne me(Maqedoni)sepse maqedonia sesht es hqiptarve po ILIRIDA po dhe shqiptaret munden te zgjedhin kryeqytetin e Ilirides po ajo esht enderr e pa ralizuar dhe nese behet qe shqiptaret te zgjegjin kryeqytetin une do vendosja Tirana ose te behet nje qytet i madhe nga kukesi deri ne prizren nga prizreni deri ne tetove te bashkoheshin gjithe nje qytet i madh po me mire en juge sepse ne veri esht ftofte po qyteti me i vjeter ne iliride dhe qyteti i pare i shqiptarve eshte SHKUPI

Kumanova

----------


## TOMY_X

:i qetë:  Per sa i perket punesimeve ne sektorin publik te shqipetareve ne maq eshte nje pune goxha me rendesi te vecante per avansimin e te drejta ve te lemive te ndryshme ,te shqipetareve .Duke u nisur nga marreveshja e bere kohe me pare 25%shi i shume folur dhe deri tani i pa arritshem per shqipetaret(kur jemi te ky fare 25% duhet qe te kihet parasysh 25% ne nivel republikan ose te merret per baze numri i shqipetareve ne qytetin e caktuar) si shembull po e marr strugen nga edhe vij .......ne struge duhet  qe shqipetaret te marrin pjese me 55% ndersa 45% te tjeret.....e keshtu me radhe te behet nje perllogaritje per te gjithe qytetet........duhet te jemi te duruar ne kete drejtim se nje projekt i tiille ...ta  quaj keshtu...do kohe dhe sakrifica te medha.....por kur them sakrifica ,jo ne kurriz tonin por te atyre qe duhet ti lirojne ato vende te punes.........
kerkoj debat rreth kesaj teme....
Nje gje me shqeteson pa mase nga sjellja e pales maq rreth ketij problemi.Jemi deshmitare qe ne disa ndermarje publike shpallen teperice teknologjike ne numer me te madh punetoret maq&administrata e ketyre ndermarjeve,por nga keto spastrime nuk jane kursyer edhe shqipetaret te punesuar ne keto ndermarrje...........
kerkoj nje debat me te gjere rreth kesaj teme shume aktuale ketu tek ne

----------


## StormAngel

Punesimet e Shqiptareve ne administrate kryekeput kryhet ne baze te preferencave partiake qe eshte nje hap i gaubar per te gjithe ne. :shkelje syri: 
Deri sa te nderrohen disa standarde ne menyren e punesimit,edhe shume kohe do mundohemi me administraten qe e kemi e qe eshte joprofesionale dhe jo efikase.

----------


## TOMY_X

> Punesimet e Shqiptareve ne administrate kryekeput kryhet ne baze te preferencave partiake qe eshte nje hap i gaubar per te gjithe ne.
> Deri sa te nderrohen disa standarde ne menyren e punesimit,edhe shume kohe do mundohemi me administraten qe e kemi e qe eshte joprofesionale dhe jo efikase.



keto standarde do te nderrohen sipas meje kur punesimet ti beje enti per punesim e jo partia qofte njera apo tjetra .........por nga njera ane edhe kjo gje duket pak a shume ne rregull kur shihet qe po punesohen shqipetare .........me se shumti me shqeteson fakti i pushimit nga puna te  te njejteve ,sesa ky fenomen qe e cekni me larte  :sarkastik:  
nje gje nuk e kam te qarte deri kur pala tjeter do te luaj dhe do te diktoj veprimet tona ne te gjitha drejtimet

----------


## StormAngel

> keto standarde do te nderrohen sipas meje kur punesimet ti beje enti per punesim e jo partia qofte njera apo tjetra .........por nga njera ane edhe kjo gje duket pak a shume ne rregull kur shihet qe po punesohen shqipetare .........me se shumti me shqeteson fakti i pushimit nga puna te  te njejteve ,sesa ky fenomen qe e cekni me larte 
> nje gje nuk e kam te qarte deri kur pala tjeter do te luaj dhe do te diktoj veprimet tona ne te gjitha drejtimet


Entet per punesim si qe e dime i kontrollon partia ne pushtet. :shkelje syri: 
Edhe mua me gezon fakti qe punesimi i shqipetareve ne administrate eshte me i theksuar nga vitet tjera.
Sa per palen tjeter,nuk kane me cfare te ndikojne ne trendet e zhivillimit te administrates.

----------


## StormAngel

Pas 6 javeve te negociatave,gjate se ciles ishte ne dukje te siper edhe shkaterrimi i koalicionit qeveritar dhe gjate se ciles kryetari i shtetit prolongoi viziten e tij per ne Bruksel,sot u arrit nje fare konsensusi mes partive politike ne qeveri per ligjet per decentralizim.
Njeherit,Shkupi do perfitone komunat e Kondoves dhe Sarajit,Struga ngelet me 57% perqind Shqiptare dhe Kercova mban statusin qe ka deri ne vitin 2008 kur edhe do behet shqyrtimi i serishem i statusit te kesaj komune. :shkelje syri: 
Neser ne ora 10 mbahet mbledhja e jashte zakonshme e qvqerise ne te cilen pritet qe ekspres te jep drite te gjelberte per keto ligje.
Analitiket thone qe deri me 25 korrik ligjet duhet te jene gati per votim ne Parlament dhe se ka kohe per t`u mbajtur ne kohe zgjedhjet lokale,te cilat ne fakt edhe ishin si katalizatore per shpejtimin e negociatave.

----------


## StormAngel

Nënshkrimi i Marrëveshjes mes Qeverisë së Kinës dhe Maqedonisë  

 Kina i dhuron Maqedonisë 3.3OO kompjutorë 

Donacioni me vlerë prej 6 milion dollarë,sipas ministrit Polozhani shkon në dobi të fëmijëve, sepse me realizimin e këtij projekti bëhet ngritja e infrastrukturës, që çon drejt modernizimit të arsimit 
Ministri i Arsimit dhe Shkencës Aziz Pollozhani dhe Zhynga Vanehue Ambasador i Kinës në Shkup, dje në ambientët e Ministrisë së Arsimit,  nënshkruan Memorandum për Marrëveshje me të cilën Qeveria e Kinës dhuron 3.300 kompjutorë për shkollat fillore në gjithë  Maqedoninë. Në kuadër të kësaj  fazë përfshihen edhe 300 printerë, si dhe Softëer Ëindovs i cili do të vendoset nëpër  kompjutorët.

   Vitin e kaluar Qeveria e Kinës, Maqedonisë i dhuroi 2000 kompjutorë për shkollat e mesme, për të cilat siç theksoi ministri Pollozhani,   kompjutorët janë instaluar nëpër shkollat e mesme. Sipas tij ky numër, i ka përfshirë të gjitha shkollat e mesme, në çdo shkollë nga 20 kompjutorë. Kompjutorët, të cilat duhet të vendosen nëpër shkollat fillore, pritet të vendosen në tetor të këtij viti, tha Pollozhani. Shuma me vlerë për të dy donacionet arrin rreth 6 milionë dollarë.

 E gjithë kjo shkon në dobi të fëmijëve, sepse me realizimin e këtij projekti bëhet ngritja e infrastrukturës, që çon drejt modernizimit të arsimit potencoi Pollozhani.

  Gjithashtu, Kina është vend në zhvillim dhe Qeveria jonë bën përpjekje në sistemin e arsimit, sepse në të ardhshmen do të punojmë në interes të dy vendeve tha ambasadori kinez Zhynga Vanehue.

----------


## StormAngel

Qeveria shpalli hartën e re teritoriale  

 Komuna 80, 17 shqiptare

Partnerët e koalicionit qeveritar, të kënaqur nga zgjidhja e ndarjes territoriale, ndërsa opozita maqedonase të njëjtën  e konsideron tradhti kombëtare të partive maqedonase në pushtet dhe paralajmëron protesta masive 

 Pas arritjes së marrëveshjes për pako ligjet të decentralizimit të pushtetit lokal ndërmjet partnerëve të koalicionit qeveritar, në mbledhjen e djeshme, Qeveria e Maqedonisë miratoi propozim-ligjin për  organizimin teritorial të vetëadministrimit lokal në RM, propozim- ligjin për qytetin e Shkupit  dhe ligjet tjera  me të cilët kompletohen pako ligjet  që kanë të bëjnë me decentralizimin. Gjatë ditës së sotme këto ligje do të dërgohen në Parlament për të hyrë në procedurë kuvendore.

Me propozim-ligjet për ndarjen teritoriale dhe qytetin e Shkupit, numri i komunave reduktohet prej 123 njësive të administrimit lokal sa kanë funksionuar deri më tani, në 80 komuna, respektivisht në 76 sa do të jenë në zgjedhjet lokale të vitit 2008, kur katër komunat rurale, Zajazi, Osllomeji, Vraneshtica dhe Drugova do ti bashkangjiten komunës së Kërçovës.

KOSTOV: ME KËTË RUHEN PARIMET E MARRËVESHJES KORNIZË   

Sipas kryeministrit, Hari Kostov, me propozimin e ri për  ndarje teritoriale arrihen parimet themelore me të cilin do të realizohet procesi i decentralizimit,kryerja efikase e funksionimit të komunave dhe pjesmarrja optimale e qytetarëve në realizimin e të drejtave të tyre. Kryeministri Kostov, me këtë rast potencoi se arritja e marrëveshjes ndërmjet partnerëve të koalicionit paraqet implementimin e Marrëveshjes kornizë dhe amandamenteve të Kushtetutës së RM-së, dhe se partnerët e koalicionit sipas tij, edhe një herë kanë vërtetuar se suvereniteti dhe integriteti teritorial i Maqedonisë dhe karakteri unitar i shtetit janë të pacenueshme dhe duhet të mbrohen. Nuk ekzistojnë vendime teritoriale për çështjet etnike si dhe duhet të ruhet karakteri multietnik i shtetit.

 Kryeministri Hari Kostov, edhe me këtë rast nuk harroi të theksojë se me ndarjen e re teritoriale nuk ndërtohen mure për ndasi të reja,  nuk do të vendosen kufij të brendshem, nuk do të bëhet ndërrimi i teritoreve dhe popullsisë, pra shtoi Kostov, çdo vendbanim do të ngelë atje ku ka qenë, por e vetmja gjë është që komunat të kenë më shumë kompetenca dhe funksione sa që kanë patur deri më tani.

   Duke folur për procesin e bisedimeve, kryetari i Qeverisë, Hari Kostov, tha se ky ishte një shembull klasik se si nuk duhet të mbahen bisedimet, dhe për këtë,Kostov u shpreh se përgjegjësia bie mbi te si kryetar i Qeverisë dhe mbi të gjithë ata që kanë marë pjesë në bisedime  duke përfshirë edhe  partitë poltike.

  Hari Kostov poashtu i bëri një retrospektivë edhe spekulimeve në opinion, duke shtuar se në vend që të merremi me problemet e qenësore siç është fjala sa mund të jetë një komunë e aftë për të kryer funksionin e saj, në publik dolën qëndrime si ato  a do ta humb ndonjë kryetari komunës pashallakun e vet, cila është përbërja etnike e komunës, apo cila bashkësi etnike do të jetë dominante, e tradhtuam Shkupin, nuk e mbrojtëm Strugën, e shpëtuam Kërçovën.

  Nëse deri më tani nuk ka qenë gjuha shqipe si gjuhë zyrtare në Kumanovë, pse të jetë tani pengesë në Shkup tha Hari Kostov. E vetmja rrugë që garanton stabilitet, paqe, suverenitetin dhe integritetin teritorial të vendit, tha në fund Hari Kostov, është implementimi i Marrëveshjes së Ohrit dhe amandamenteve Kushtetuese, të cilët sipas tij janë e vetmja rugë që një ditë të bëhet anëtare e familjes Evro-atlantike

 Në bazë të propozim- ligjit për ndarrjen teritoriale të Maqedonisë është paraparë që në hartën e re të ketë 76 komuna, prej të cilave 17 do të jenë me shumicë shqiptare. Statusin e tashëm të vetëadministrimit lokal prej komunave shqiptare e kanë humbur Bogovinja, Shipkovica, Xhepçishti, Negotina e Pollogut, Çegrani, Banjica e Poshtme, Vrutoku, Dellogozhda, Llabunishta, Veleshta dhe Kondova.

REAGIMET PARTIAKE   

Rreth arritjes së marrëveshjes për organizimin e ri teritorial ka reagime të ndryshme nga parti të ndryshme politike. Me këtë rast PDSh-ja ka paralajmëruar se sot do të ketë konferencë për shtyp. Deputeti i PPD-së, Abdylhadi Vejseli, thotë se janë të kënaqur me ndarjen e re teritoriale, duke shtuar se duhet të mbahet llogari për qytetin e Shkupit, kur dihet se pjesa dërmuese e popullatës maqedonase vendoset në kryeqendër. Për Vejselin do të ishte zgjidhje më e mirë që Haraçina dhe Studeniçani ti bashkangjitet Shkupit. Ndërkaq, deputeti i VMRO, krahu i Lupço Georgievskit, Gjorgji Trandofilov, është i mendimit se ndarja është bërë në baza etnike duke mos bajtur llogari për infrastrukturën dhe segmentet tjera. Mirëpo, përkundër pajtimit që kanë arritur partitë në pushtet, ato qeveritare kanë paralajmëuar bllokada të rrugëve dhe - të procesit.

----------


## StormAngel

BB i jep hua Maqedonisë 49,8 milionë dollarë

Këto huaja do të shfrytëzohen për reformat në shëndetësi edhe ate 10 milion dollar, për përshtatshmërin e udhëheqjes  në sektorin publik dhe për sferën e mbrojtjes sociale, duke inkuadruar edhe sistemin pensional, do të dedikohen 10 miliardë dollarë. Ndërsa 30 milion dollarë dhe 17 milion dollarë të tjera të cilët janë grand nga Qeveria e Holandës, për të cilët së shpejti do të nënshkruajm marrëveshje, do të dedikohen për përkrahjen e bilancit të rrogave, të cilët do të jenë shumë të rëndësishme për përmbajtjen e mëtutjeshme të stabilitetit makroekonomik të Republikës së Maqedonisë, deklaroi ministri i Financave, Nikolla Popovski  

Ministri i Financave, Nikolla Popovski dhe përfaqësuesja e përhershme e Bankës Botërore në Maqedoni, Sandra Blumenkamp, dje nënshkruan tre marrëveshje për hua, për përshtatshmërinë e udhëheqjes në sektorin publik PSMAL, huan për implementimin e mbrojtjes sociale dhe huan në drejtimin e sektorit të shëndetësisi SPIL. Shuma e përgjithshme e marëveshjeve për tre huat është 49,8 milionë dollarë.

          Këto huaja do të shfrytëzohen për reformat në shëndetësi edhe ate 10 milion dollarë, 10 milion dollarë do të dedikohen për përshtatshmërinë e udhëheqjes  në sektorin publik dhe për sferën e mbrojtjes sociale, duke inkuadruar edhe sistemin pensional. Ndërsa 30 milion dollarë dhe 17 milion dollarë të tjera të cilët janë grand nga Qeveria e Holandës, për të cilët së shpejti do të nënshkruajm marrëveshje, do të dedikohen për përkrahjen e bilancit të rrogave, të cilët do të jenë shumë të rëndësishme për përmbajtjen e mëtutjeshme të stabilitetit makroekonomik të Republikës së Maqedonisë, deklaroi ministri i Financave, Nikolla Popovski. 

          Aktivitetet të cilat do të ndërmerrën me këto hua do të kenë ndikim pozitiv në gjendjen ekonomike dhe sociale në Maqedoni, si dhe do ti përmbajnë caktimet për kyçjen në Unioni Evropian, deklaroi pas nënshkrimit të marrëveshjeve, përfaqësuesja e BB,  Sandra Blumenkamp. Ajo gjithashtu theksoi se Banka Botërore edhe në të ardhmen do të vazhdoj të punoj në përmirësimin e sektorit publik të shtetit. Përmirësimi në këtë fushë do të jetë me interes krucial për tërheqjen e investimeve të huaja dhe ulje të papunësis. Do të jetë e rëndësishme edhe për përmbajtjen e rrethit të stabilitetit financiar, shtoi Blumenkamp. Kemi për qëllim, që me Qeverin të punojmë në një programë shumëvjeçare i cili ka për qëllim që ta reformoj sektorin publik, ti përfshin dobësit e sisiemit të gjyqësisi, ta siguron furnizimin përkatës me rrymë elektrike, ti inkuadron urgjentisht reformat e duhura të hekurudhave dhe të vazhdohet me lehtësimin e tregtis dhe transportin në rajon. Kjo agjend e reformave do të jetë ngusht e koordinuar me Unionin Evropian dhe donatorë të tjerë, potencoi ajo. 

          Me huat për udhëheqjen me sektorin e shëndentësis, parashihet të zbatohet një projekt i veçantë për reformat në këtë fushë edhe ate deri në fund të vitit 2009. Qëllimet kryesore e proektit janë përmirësimi i efikasitetit dhe udhëheqjes në realizimin e të gjitha shërbimeve shëndetësore, me theks të veçantë në mbrojtjen spitalore dhe në realizimin e të drejtave të sigurimit shëndetësor, si dhe përforëcimi i kapaciteteve në Ministrinë e Shëndetësisi. Implementimi do të kryehet nëpërmjet Ministrisë së Shëndetësisi dhe Fondit për sigurim shëndetësor. 

          Kredia për mbrojtjen sociale do të mundëson disa aktivitete për reformat në këtë lëmi edhe ate deri në fund të vitit 2008. Pjesa më e rëndësishme është sigurimi pensional, me të cili pritet që të mbarojnë reformat të cilat kanë filluar që nga viti 1996. Ky projekt përfshinë edhe aktivitetet për menaxhimin e përmirësimit  të kapacitetit të të gjitha institucioneve nëpër mjet të cilëve realizohet sigurimi invalidor dhe pensional. Segmenete të veçanata të proektit është edhe pjesa e mbrojtjes sociale, ku është paraparë furnizim më mjete të informatikës, të cilët do të mundësojnë për përmirësimin e administrimit të të gjitha ndihmave sociale.

----------


## StormAngel

Nga deklarata e Kryetarit të Republikës së Maqedonisë, Branko Cërvenkovski, drejtuar opinionit publik  

 Akt bujar i popullit shumicë

-Nëse maqedonasit në Strugë nuk kanë besim dhe nuk dëshirojnë të jetojnë në komunë me shumicë shqiptar, atëherë si ti bindim shqiptarët  të jetojnë në shtet ku maqedonasit janë shumicë?, pyeti Cërvenkovski. -Decentralizimi drejëpërsëdrejti është segment përfundimtar në Marrëveshjen Kornizë. Ligji për organizimin teritorial, për vetëqeverisjen lokale, e qytetit të Shkupit dhe ligji për decentralizimin financiar, sipas Marrëveshjes kornizë, duheshte të pregaditet menjëher pas regjistrimit dhe shpalljeve të rezultateve të regjistrimit të popullësis-tha kryetari. 

Qeveria e Republikës së Maqedonisë mori një vendim të vështirë dhe inkurajues, i cili si në çdo shoqëri demokratike prej ndokujt do të mbështetet, e nga të tjerë kritikohet, por në çdo rast kjo do të mundësojë që të zhbllokohen proceset dhe të vazhdojmë të ecim përpara, deklaroi dje Kryetari i Maqedonisë Branko Cërvenkovski në deklaratën e tij drejtuar qytetarëve të Maqedonisë, me rastin e vendimit qeveritar lidhur me propozimin e ligjeve për organizim territorial të vetëqeverisjes vendore.

SHTYRJA DO TË ISHTE E DËMSHME

Jam i binur, se zgjidhja e mundshme më e keqe do të ishte anulimi i ligjeve dhe i zgjedhjeve, bllokimi i decentralizimit dhe i Marrëveshjes së Ohrit dhe vënia në pyetje e integritetit tonë në Bashkimin Evropian dhe në NATO, shtoi ai. Këtë çmim, potencoi kryetari Cërvenkovski, Republika e Maqedonisë nuk mund ta lejojë. Qëndrimi në vend dhe mosmarrja e asnjë vendimi respektivisht është kthim prapa. Faktori kohë është puna më e shtrenjtë në këtë periudhë për vendin tonë, tha ai duke theksuar se një qeveri e përgjegjshme duhet ta zgjidhë këte, e jo ti anulojë dhe me këte ti ndërlikojë problemet.

Shefi i shtetit e përshëndeti debatin në opinion për ligjet për organizim territorial, potencoi se deklarimi i partive politike, shoqatave të qytetarëve, institucionet shkencore dhe ekspertët, kundërshtimi i argumenteve dhe qëndrimeve mund të jenë vetëm të dobishme.

Ajo që më brengos është pjesë e retorikës që përsëri shfrytëzohet. Termet si dhënie dhe marrje, tonat dhe të atyret, tradhëtitë, stërtradhëtitë, shitjet...Si të mos mësuam asgjë nga ajo që ndodhi te ne gjatë periudhës së kaluar. Kjo nuk është kurrëfarë patriotizmi. As ndaj popullit, aq më pak ndaj shtetit tonë", vlerësoi Cërvenkovski.

Ai theksoi se secili që i nxit dhe i përdor epshet nacionale, i ngrit tensionet etnike dhe mosbesimin e ndërsjellë, në mënyrë të drejtpërdrejtë punon kundër interesave të Maqedonisë.

Cërvekovski pajtohet me vlerësimin në debatet publike se gjatë negociatave dhe definimit të propozim-vendimeve kanë dominuar momentet etnike, por përkujtoi se decentralizimi është pjesa më e rëndësishme e Marrëveshje kornizë, e cila është bërë që të pengojë konflikt etnik dhe me përmbajtjen e saj të zgjidh çështje etnike.

Ligji për organizimim territorial, sipas Kushtetutës, është ligj që miratohet me shumicë të dyfishtë, gjegjësisht për të duhet të votojnë edhe shumica e deputetëve jomaqedonas në Kuvend. Për këtë shkak, mbetet krejtësisht e qartë se momentet etnike dhe kriteret janë thjeshtë të pashmangshme, tha Cërvenkovski. Duhet të pranoj se referendumet në mjediset e përziera etnike kanë qenë të organizuara në bazë etnike, e jo në bazë qytetare, tha ai. Për këtë shkak, thirrja në to dhe rezultatet e tyre po ashtu është motivuar në bazë etnike dhe paraqet qasje etnike, vlerësoi presidenti i Maqedonisë.Sipas tij, çështja kyçe që fshihet pas të gjitha argumenteve të sinqerta dhe alibi është a ka ose jo besim të ndërsjellë në shtet.

BASHKEJETESA NE KOMUNE DHE NË SHTET

Nëse sundon qëndrimi se mes maqedonasve dhe shqiptarëve nuk ka dhe nuk mund të ketë besim, atëherë koncepti i Marrëveshjes kornizë dhe vendimet e reja kushtetuese nuk mund të funksionojnë. Deri në këtë moment nuk kam parë koncept tjetër të rrumbullaksuar alternativ për rregullimin e Maqedonisë dhe ardhmërinë e saj, potencoi kryetari Cërvenkovski. Nëse dikush e ka, tha ai, e ftoj publikisht ta promovojë dhe rreth kësaj të debatojmë.

Fakt është se maqedonasit në Strugë nuk kanë besim dhe nuk dëshirojnë të jetojnë në komunë me shumicë shqiptare. Si ti bindim shqiptarët të dëshirojnë të jetojnë në shtet ku maqedonasit janë shumicë, nëse maqedonasit nuk dëshirojnë të jetojnë në komunë ku shqiptarët janë shumicë. Nëse maqedonasit dhe shqiptarët nuk mund të jetojnë së bashku në një komunë, atëherë si do të jetojnë së bashku në një shtet?, pyeti Cërvenkovski.

Duke u përqëndruar në pyetjen nëse Saraji dhe Kondova i takojnë ose jo Shkupit, presidenti tha se në Kondovë është burimi i Rashçes, prej të cilit tërë Shkupi furnizohet me ujë, në Saraj është qendra më e madhe sportive-rekreative, liqeni Treska, penda Matka. Jam i bindur se është interes pikërisht i Shkupit dhe shkupjanëve që në përbërjen e tyre dhe nën ingerencat e autoriteteve të qytetit ti kenë këto dy komuna. Kuptohet, nëse i qasemi në mënyrë racionale dhe me besim, tha Cërvenkovski.

ASKUSH NUK PËSOI DISFATË

Kryetari i Maqedonisë vlerësoi se në Maqedoni nuk ndodhi as disfatë e dikujt, as tradhëti e dikujt. Dje populli shumicë maqedonas, i cili pikërisht për shkak se është më i numërt dhe më i madh, duhet të jetë edhe më përgjegjës dhe më i gjerë, edhe një herë ua dha dorën bashkëqytetarëve të tyre shqiptarë, por po ashtu edhe të gjithë tjerëve, që të ecim së bashku përpara, ndaj Maqedonisë më të mirë, më të fuqishme dhe më unike, vlerësoi kryetari, Branko Cërvenkovski.

Ai u bëri thirrje të gjitha partive politike që të sillen me përgjegjësi dhe në pajtim me momentin, të gjitha institucionet shtetërore, shkencore dhe të tjera me veprimin e tyre të tregojnë se u takojnë të gjithë qytetarëve njëjtë, e jo dikujt më shumë e dikujt më pak, ndërsa qytetarët ta përkrahin këtë proces.

"Sot Maqedonia është po aq unitare sa edhe dje. Jemi më të pasur për një përvojë demokratike dhe më afër Evropës për një hap të madh dhe të rëndësishëm", porositi presidenti Branko Cërvenkovski, në deklaratën për vendimet e propozuara ligjore për organizimin e ri territorial të Republikës së Maqedonisë, që dje i miratoi Kabineti qeveritar.

Pas deklaratës që dha, Kryetari Cërvenkovski, mbajti edhe një takim më të gjatë me gazetarët.

 Nuk ekziston zgjidhje me të cilën të gjithë do të ishin të kënaqur", tha Cërvekovski Cërvenkovski. Lidhur me pohimet se sjellja e këtyre ligjeve ka mundur të shtyhet, ai tha:Decentralizimi drejëpërsëdrejti është segment përfundimtar në Marrëveshjen Kornizë. Ligji për organizimin teritorial, për vetëqeverisjen lokale, e qytetit të Shkupit dhe ligji për decentralizimin financiar, sipas Marrëveshjes kornizë, duhej të pergatitet menjëherë pas regjistrimit dhe shpalljeve të rezultateve të regjistrimit të popullësis, potencoi ai.

Për reagimin e qytetarëve të Strugës pas shpalljes së propozimit qeveritar, ai deklaroi se pret që në Strugë të mbisundonë vetëdia, duke bërë të ditur se edhe para vitit 1996, më se 30 vjet Struga ka funksionuar në kufi më të zgjëruar prej këtyre të tanishmive, por nuk ka pasur kurrëfarë problemesh. Ai përmendi se pikërisht ky ka qenë edhe argumenti i BDI-së.

Ai nuk e komentoi pyetjen se po të mos ishte arritu marrëveshja eventuale, a ka pasur mundësi të shkaktojë shpërndarjen e Qeverisë. Kushtetuta tregon se çka duhet të bëhet nëse shpërndahet Qeveria, tha Cërvenkovski.

Ai u pajtua me qëndrimin e kryeministrit, Hari Kostov se bisedimet në mes të partnerëve të kualicionit janë zhvilluar në drejtim të gabuar me krijimin e një atmosfere ngadhnjyese. I pyetur se a ka pasur presione nga bashkimi ndërkombëtar, Cërvenkovski tha se përfaqësuesit e jashtëm u kanë thënë partnerëve të koalicionit që vetë të gjejnë zgjidhje për problemet. Sipas tij bisedimet janë zhvilluar në mënyrë transparente. Deri më tani nuk ka pasur bisedime më transparente, bëri të ditur ai, duke thënë se këtë e dëshmojnë shkrimet e shtypit që zakonisht kanë qenë të sakta.

Kryetari është kategorik se në mandatin e tij nuk do të ndryshohet pamja e stemës dhe flamurit, por siç tha ai pret që së shpejti të sillet ligji për përdorimin e simboleve të nacionaliteteve në Maqedoni.

----------


## StormAngel

Bisedë me shkas: Dr.Ali Aliu   

 Më ka habitur reagimi kolektiv maqedonas kundër shqipes në Shkup ku me shekuj ekziston 

Me akademikun, dr.prof. Ali Aliun biseduam për një çështje tejet delikate, e cila,megjithatë  këto ditë mori epilogun e pritur,që bazën e kishte ne Marrëveshjen Kornizë të Ohrit.Decentralizimi dhe organizimi territorial,përkundër zgjidhjes reale të propozuar nga Qeveria e Maqedonisë, që garanton përdorimin zyrtar të shqipes në kryeqendër ,tek maqedonasit,tek të gjitha partitë politike,grupe intelektualësh,akademikë  ka nxitur një urretje të paparë,apo siç thotë profesor Aliu, gati patologjike.Me këtë rast,u prekën  edhe disa çështje të tjera që ndërlidhen me  momentin aktual politik, por  që bazën e kanë në të kaluarën e hidhur,dhe që aktulisht nuk i shërbejnë stabilitetit  dhe bashkëjetesws në shtet.Për të gjitha këto,Akademiku Ali Aliu flet në mënyrë të hapur ,pa dorëza. 

Flaka: Qeveria e Maqedonisë doli me propozimin më të ri për organizimin territorial,çështje që ishte kontest disa javor,midis partnerëve të koalicionit.Zgjidhja  e propozuar ishte zgjidhje e papritur,nëse kihen parasysh obstrukcionet e partive maqedonase gjatë procesit negociues.Mendoni që zgjidhja është adekuate për preferencën shqiptare? 

 A.Aliu: Unë besoj se zgjidhja është një minimum i këkesave por ,para të them se mua më shqetëson një fakt tjetër menjëherë pas shpalljes së kësaj marrëveshje në nivel qeveritar ndihej një reagim i papritur në të gjitha nivelet partiake,mjetet e informimit publik, intelektualët , institutcionet kulturore- shkencore.  Ndihej një unitet joparimor, dhe krejt ky unitet këtyre ditëve u manifestua   me një zemërim dhe mosdurim  ndaj një gjuhe që bashkëjetojnë . Nuk kam pritur një reagim të përmasave të tilla kundër pranisë së gjuhës shqipe në Shkup. Prania e gjuhës shqipe në Shkup është një realitet , shqiptarët në Shkup jetojnë me shekuj, kjo gjuhë ka një histori, kulturë, vlera të realizuara. Ai i cili bashkëjeton me atë gjuhë duhet të dijë të komunikojë. Përkundër kësaj, ata manifestuan një urretje ndaj kësaj gjuhe. Pikërisht jam më i shqetësuar .Kam frikë se  edhe po të  ketë zgjidhje në Parlament, vështirë se mund të gjejë  realizim praktik në jetë. 

 Flaka: Ku mund të jenë burimet e kësaj fushate? 

 A.Aliu: Ku janë burimet e kësaj   fushate? Kjo kundër gjuhës i përgjanë asaj fushate në Manastir kundër nxënësve që në mënyrë i nxiti dhe organizoi vetë pushteti i atërheshëm me një urrejtje gati patologjike, ndiqeshin ata fëmijë, tani ndiqet gjuha shqipe. Kjo është një fatkeqësi e kësaj hapësire , bëhet fjalë për diçka të ngulitur në mendje të një paragjykimi   ,rol destruktiv për krijimin e një opinioni të tillë në masë, se masa asnjëherë s mund të fajësohet edhe ata që dalin në rrugë   ka javë dhe muaj , që përmes mediumeve , partive politike, Akademisë së Shkencave nxitej frika nga prania e gjuhës shqipe. Apo e shesim,apo e humbim atë qytet. Po, në Strugë janë aq sa janë shqiptarë . Vazhdimisht diskutohej s duam ta bëjmë këtë ndarje që shqiptarët të bëhen shumicë edhe kjo thuhej pa pikë turpi, pa kurfarë konsiderate. Nga njëra anë i thëret palën maqedonase që mos pranojnë që shqiptarët dikund të jenë shumicë e kjo do të ishte humbje , katastrofë, në anën tjetër i satanizon shqiptarët, të ndihen sikur të jenë të padëshirueshëm ,si armiq në një hapësirë.

  Vet diskutimi në rrafsh publik në mënyrë të tillë paralajmëronte një eskalim të tillë, nuk diskutohej po të bëhet ky rregullim i kufije u vështirsohet qytetarëve mënyra e realizimit të nevojave ose problemeve, burimeve finansiare e tjera. Por, gjithë diskutimi ishte që mos të bashkohej kjo lagje, se shqiptarët do të jenë shumicë   

 Lufta për pushtet-motivi për protestat 

FLAKA: Opozita maqedonase pritet që të nisë me protesta , por edhe disa politikan që njiheshin si më pacifist por edhe ata janë rreshtuar në këta protesta, duke pohuar se nuk do të lejojnë  miratimin e këtyre  ligjeve? 

 A.Aliu: Këtu motivet janë të shumta po aq edhe demagogjike se çdo parti e vogël , individ  kërkon mbështjetje ,të përfitojë vota në këtë hapësirë, në këtë krizë ekonomike. Bëhet një luftë për pushtet , por në themel është një marrëzi. E dëgjova apelin e bashkiakëve të Strugës ,bllokim rrugësh në Kërçovë .Si nuk mendojnë ata se në të njejtën Strugë mund të dalin edhe shqiptarët edhe më shumë, si nuk e mendojnë këtë, prandaj, themë se kjo është një marrëzi. Shkojnë drejt një konflikti.   

FLAKA: Doni të thoni që mund të ndodh ndonjë destabilizim tjetër,apo... 

A.Aliu: Unë po mendojë se funkcionon një mençuri në palën  shqiptare që nuk i përgjigjen  këtij provokimi. Po të bëhej kjo edhe nga ana e shqiptarëve tamam do të ishte një bllokim i plotë ku do të kishte xixa për një konflikt që do të ishte tragjedi për gjithë qytetarët ,për Maqedoninë, për vet ekzistimin dhe qenien e saj .Në një farë mënyre shqiptarët po e ruajnë gjakftohtësinë  dhe po balansojnë .  

 Pyetëm kundër kujt janë protestat 

Flaka: Intelektualët maqedonas,asesi ti shmangen mentalitetit tradicional, kur janë në pyetje relacionet ndëretnike...

 A.Aliu: Është për tu habitur se sa është  destruktive gjuha e intelektualëve dhe gazetarëve. Ata vazhdimisht thonë se Qeveria nuk po e dëgjon zërin e popullit në Strugë ose në Kërçovë dhe mendojnë se atje ka vetëm një popull ,vetëm kjo  gjuhë  ka dalë përsipër se vetëm me këtë gjuhë dalin intelektual, akademikë , gazetarë me emër. Pse se dëgjojnë zërin e palës tjetër. Ka marrë një rrjedhë aq të prapshtë ,për mua ka lind kjo çmendurri që është edhe kolektive. Dhe gjithnjë them se në raste të tilla është lehtë të manipulosh me masën. Ajo thirje kundër gjuhës nuk na duhet  ta dëgjojmë.  Ma përkujton redaktorin e Sitelit gjatë ngjarjeve në Manastir kur thoshte qytetarë ngrehuni ,Manastiri po bëhet Tetovë.

 Këto nxitje nuk janë vetëm për urrejtje, por edhe për konflikt që një shtet normal të merr masa.  Kjo më duket e njejta. Pyetem kundër kujt i thëret në protesta . 

FLAKA: Është pak e çuditëshme kur na paraqiten kësi lloj reagimesh  kur kemi të nënshkruar një Marrëveshje të Ohrit  të cilën e ka nënshkruar edhe VMRO-DPMNE,apo mbase mund të ketë ndonjë nxitje nga jasht? 

A.Aliu: Mund të ketë edhe nxitje edhe nga jasht, ka edhe një paragjykim se  Marrëveshja e Ohrit në njëfarë mënyrë ka qenë zgjidhje e domosdoshme e çastit. Kam frikë se ata që e kanë nënshkruar nuk janë të gatshëm që ta realizojnë,sepse  po të njejtit i gjejmë nëpër rrugë, demonstrojnë .Kam dëgjuar deklarata  të koalicionit Rruga e tretë .Ato janë një patologji e thjeshtë e Tupurkovskit ,lexova edhe tekstin e akademikut Bllazhe Ristevkit që shkruante se Shkupin do ta bëjnë kryeqytet të Shqipërisë ,të shqiptarëve  kjo është një marrëzi. Kjo për mua shumë shqetësuese, kjo është një fakeqësi për Maqedoninë.Edhe Evropa e sheh këtë manifestim të urrejtjes ndaj një gjuhe që me shekuj bashkëjeton, është e papranueshme për Evropën . Këto institutcione që  të reagojnë do të kisha dashur që kjo të ishte një marrëveshje politike.E lexoj edhe deklaratën e Institutit të   gjuhës maqedonase e cila thotë me këtë vendim rrezikohet ekzistenca e gjuhës maqedonase. Kjo është një turp me këtë ata i drejtohen masës e cila i beson ,janë disa lëvizje që nuk mund të kenë fund. 

Shqiptarëve nuk u duhet euforia por, pse nuk e ngrejnë zërin shoqatat shqiptare 

FLAKA: Kjo natyrisht dëmton stabilitetin dhe nuk shkon në dobi  të Maqedonisë.Atëherë... 

A.Aliu: Aspak, si do të shkojë në të mirë të Maqedonisë një fushatë e organizuar  kur janë kundër antipranisë së shqiparëve nëpër komuna. 

FLAKA: Shqiptarët nuk i kontribuojnë përkeqësimit të gjendjes.Partia në pushtet edhe kishte rast të paraqitet më euforike pas zgjidhjes qeveritare,ata duken të përmbajtur.Sigurisht që mbajnë llogari për mos tensionimin e situatës? 

A.Aliu: Euforia nuk duhet, atë ditë që u arrit kjo marrëveshje nga zëdhënësja e BDI-së ,  u la përshtypje sikur ka një kënaqësi në këtë që e theksojnë. Në ato segmente për të nxitur edhe një revoltë .Nuk ka nevojë Për  tju kndërvënë instituteve shkencore dhe  partive por, duhet sqaruar disa sende në mënyrë të organizuar . Fatkeqësisht në Shkup, në Maqedoni nuk ekziston asnjë organizim  shqiptar, bie fjala ndonjë shoqatë që do të organizonte  diskutime të tilla. Ne i kemi gjithë këta shoqata, të historianëve, të piktorëve të shkrimtarëve dhe nuk ndjehet asgjë.Do të kisha parapëlqyer që të mos merren me këtë por pasi merren të tjerët me këtë, duke e kanalizuar në mënyrë destruktive, pikërisht do të duheshte të ndjehej edhe zëri i këtyre shoqatave ,mirëpo po mbretëron një boshtësi.

----------


## StormAngel

Gjeografia e komunave shqiptare  


          Prej 123 komuna sa kanë funksionuar  deri më tani, me Propozim-Ligjin e ri për organizimin teritorial, parashihet që të ketë 80 komuna dhe ate deri në vitin 2008, kur me ligj parashihet që katër komunat rurale, Zajazi, Osllomeji, Vraneshtica dhe Drugova do ti bashkangjiten komunës së Kërçovës, me çka numri përfundimtarë do të jetë 76 njësi të vetëadministrimit lokal. Deri tek ky numër Ekzekutivi i Maqedonisë erdhi pas pesë javësh bisedime ndërmjet të partnerëve të koalicionit qeveritar si dhe pas shumë referendumeve të organizuara nga popullata e komunave për të cilët që më parë kishte paralajmërime se do të shkrihen në ndonjë komunë tjetër. Tani më ka ngelë që Propozim-Ligji për ndarrjen teritoriale, Propozim Ligji për qytetin e Shkupit, si dhe Propozim Ligji për finasimin e njësive të vetëadministrimit lokal të marin bekimin edhe të Parlamentit, dhe të njejtët do të fillojnë të zbatohen prej një janar 2005.

          Me Propozim-ligjin e ri parashihet që komuna e Bogovinjës me të gjitha vendbanimet do  ti bashkangjitet komunës së Kamenjanit, dhe tani kjo komunë do të numërojë 28.997 banorë. Xhepçishti dhe Shipkovica me të gjithë vendbanimet do ti takojnë komunës urbane të Tetovës. Ndërkaq komuna e Vratnicës do të shkrihet në ate të Jegunovcës, kështu që tani vendbanimet të banuara me shqiptarë, Jazhinca, dhe Orasha do të takohen me banorët shqiptarëtë Shemshovës, Kopanicës dhe Përlubishtit. Vlen të theksohet se tri komunat tjera të kësaj treve, Zhelina, Bërvenica dhe Tearca nuk kanë pësuar ndonjë ndryshim,edhe pse ka iniciativë që në komunën e Bërvenicës të futet fshati Zherovjan,banorët e të cilit,pas shlyerjes së komunës së Bogovinjës,kanë shprehur dëshirë të përfshihen në Komunën e Bërvenicë,e cila ka shumicë të diskutueshme shqiptare,por edhe për shkak të shtrierjes gjeografike  dhe lidhjeve më të përshtatshme me këtë komunë.

  Komuna e Negotinës së Pollogut do të bashkohet me ate të Vrapçishtit, me ate që selia e komunës do të jetë në Vrapçisht, kurse katër ish- komunat tjera të kësaj treve do ti bashkohen Gostivarit, dhe ate, Çegrani, Banjica e Poshtme, Sërmnova dhe Vrutoku. Përveç Vrapçishtit nga njësitë e vetëadministrimit lokal të pjesës së Gostivarit ka mbijetuar edhe komuna e  Mavrovës, me ate që i është bashkangjit komuna e Rostushës.

  Siç u tha edhe më lartë Zajazi dhe Osllomeji do të funksionojnë edhe një mandat, mdërkaq prej vitit 2008, ata sëbashku me Vraneshticën dhe Drugovën do të shkrihen me Kërçovën.  

   Në rrethin e Strugës shkrirjes arriti ti shmanget vetëm fshati komunë Vevçani, kurse katër komunat tjera, prej të cilave tri të përfshirë  me popullatë shqiptare, si Veleshta, Dellogozhda dhe Labunishti në të ardhmen problemet komunale do të mund ti zgjidhin në Strugë.

   Komuna e tanishme e Kondovës në të ardhmen sëbashku me Sarajin do të përbëjnë një njësi të vetadministrimit lokal dhe të gjithë vendbanimet që gravitojnë në këtë komunë do të jenë në kuadër të qytetit të Shkupit. Statusin e Sarajit nuk do ta kenë komunat e Haraçinës dhe Studeniçanit, të cilat edhe në të ardhmen do të funksionojnë si njësi të vetëadministrimit lokal jashë qytetit të Shkupit.

    Në bazë të statistikës zyrtare, prej dhjetë komunave që do ta përbajnë qytetin e Shkupit  dy do të jenë me shumicë shqiptare, dhe ate në komunën e Sarajit mbi 91 për qind jeton popullatë shqiptare, kurse në ate të Çairit numri i shqiptarëve e tejkalon shifrën prej 56 për qind. Edhe në dy komuna tjera të Shkupit numri i popullatës shqiptarë e tejkalon 20 përqindshin dhe ate në Shuto Orizare kjo përqindje arrinë mbi 26 për qind, kurse në Butel, mbi 24 për qind .      

   Me organizimin e ri teritorial nuk ka pësuar  ndryshime  kur është në pyetje popullata shqiptare në Karadakun e Kumanovës,  kështu që komuna e Likovës do të funksionojë edhe si më parë ngase nuk është paraparë që asaj ti bashkangjitet ndonjë vendbanim, kurse komunës së Kumanovës i janë bashkangjitë dy komuna rurale të Kleçovci dhe Orasheci.

----------


## babadimri

KY eshte nje lloj deshtimi apo nje loje pushtetit me ne shqiptaret. ne luften e fituam ndersa tani ne tavoline me maqedonet po zbutemi cka po ndodh me lufetarin Ali eshte bre pule ne qeveri

----------


## StormAngel

Koalicionistët Contra opozitës  

 Mos bëni politikë ditore,  decentralizimi i zgjidhë të drejta e qytetarëve  

Më 26 korrik,pakoja e ligjeve për decentralizim do të gjendet para deputetëve, kurse opozita maqedonase thotë se do ta pengojë miratimin e ligjeve,duke paralajmëruar bllokadën e Parlamentit

  Pas miratimit nga ana e qeverisë të pakos së ligjeve për decentralizim dhe organizimin teritorial të vendit,këto ligje kanë hyrë në procedurë parlamentare dhe më 26 korrik ato do të gjenden para deputetëve,ka bërë të ditur kryeparlamentari Lupço Jordanovski.  Në bazë të ligjit, Jordanovski është i obliguar që më 7 gusht ti shpall zgjedhjet lokale,andaj duke e pasur parasysh qëndrimin kritik të opozitës ndaj marrëveshjes së arritur ndërmjet partnerëve të koalicionit qeveritar për organizimin teritorial,diskutimet në kuvend pritet të jenë të kufizuara,ashtu siç ndodhi edhe me propozimin për miratimin e ligjit për legalizimin e UT-së. Në bazë të kësaj,diskutimet e deputetëve  do të kufizoheshin si gjatë shqyrtimit të këtyre propozimligjeve ashtu edhe gjatë shqyrtimit të amandamenteve,që pritet të jenë të shumta nga ana e opozitës. 

  Por opozita maqedonase"punon"edhe kur të tjerët pushojnë. Protestat kundër organizimit teritorial në vend vazhduan edhe gjatë  uikendit,nën organizimin e opozitës maqedonase përkatësisht nga i ashtuquajturi front i gjërë opozitar i përbërë nga  VMRO-DPMNE-ja,PL-ja,Rruga e Tretë ,VMRO-VMRO,Liga e për demokraci , deputeti i pavarur Trifun Kostovski,Kongresi Gjithmaqedonas dhe disa parti tjera të vogla dhe organizata joqeveritare.

  Në takimin e  fundit me gazetarët nënkryetarja e VMRO-DPMNE-së Ganka Samoillova Cfetanovska paralajmëroi se këto parti do të veprojnë sëbashku kundër pakos së ligjeve për decendtralizim.

Ajo tha se ky front opozitar  do të shndrrohet në lëvizje meqë tanimë janë anaëtarësuar jo vetëm parti politike por edhe organizata joqeveritare.

Forca është pikërisht tek populli dhe qytetarët e vendit,andaj është shumë e rëndësishme pjesmarrja aktive e të gjith qytetarëve të vendit,me qëllim që të kundërshtojmë këtë akt tradhëtar,gjegjësisht këtë marrëveshje jashtëzakonisht të dëmshme për Maqedoninë tha Cvetanovska. Sipas  saj koalicioni aktual qeveritar nuk ka mandat për ndarjen e vendit dhe ajo i fton qytetarët që të trokasin në dyert e deputetëve,me qëllim që të mos votohet në Kuvend propozimi për organizimin  e ri territorial.

Por, gjatë hepeningut të së shtunës të organizuar në Strugë,në shenjë proteste kundër organizimit të rinjë territorial,lideri i VMRO-DPMNE-së Nikolla Gruevski nuk u mirprit nga një pjesë e konsiderueshme e të pranishmëve,megjithëse në fjalimin e tij ai theksoi se ishte aty për të ndihmuar mbetjen e Strugës në kufijt aktual.

Sipas Gruevskit kjo që po ndodh me organizimin teritorial nuk është dëshirë e popullit maqedonas dhe shqiptarëve të ndërshëm siç  ushpreh ai,por interes vetëm i katër apo pesë personave të pushtetit. Ndërsa vlerësimet e këtilla,numri një i Ministrisë së Pushtetit Lokal Aleksandër Geshtakovski i vlerësoi si deklarata politike,përfshirë këtu edhe deklaratat e disa ekspertëve.

Me organizimin teritorial,opozita por edhe disa"ekspert"po bëjnë politikë thotë ministri i pushtetit Lokal. Disa persona nga njëra anë prezentohen si ekspert ndërsa nga ana tjetër janë anëtarë të partive opozitare dhe në mëngjes punojnë në ministri si ekspert,ndërsa pas dite i kritikojnë këto propozime. Poashtu disa prej tyre, sipas Geshtakovskit,më pas paraqiten si përfaqësues të disa partive politike,apo përfaqësues të organizatave joqeveritare,për të mbështetur më pas ndonjë kandidat për marrjen e ndonjë funksioni. Në as një rast nuk cënohet as sovraniteti e as integriteti territorial i Maqedonisë vlerëson Ministri i Pushtetit lokal sepse,sipas tij, organizimi teritorial ka për qëllim që tu mundësoj qytetarëve të vendit që ti realizojnë më leht të drejtat e tyre.

----------


## StormAngel

Jehona  për hartën e re të Maqedonisë vazhdimisht rritet  

 Ofertat e BDI-së në tavolinë kishin peshë, opozita ka të drejtë të jetë e pakënaqur

Zëdhënësja e BDI-së shpreh besimin se megjithatë do të mbisundojë përcaktimi racional tek qytetarët dhe nuk do të hasen probleme të natyrës së rezistencës, sepse qëllimi i decentralizimit nuk ishte që të dëmtojë ndonjërën palë, por të ofrohet një zgjidhje që do të ishte e kënaqshme për të gjithë

    Arritja e një konsensusi mes palëve të koalicionit qeveritar, LSDM-BDI-PLD, lidhur me ndarjen e re territoriale dhe dygjuhësinë në Shkup, Strugë dhe Kërçovë, shkaktoi një vërshimë reagimesh negative në bllokun e partive të opozitës maqedonase, por nuk mbetën anash as ato të opozitës shqiptare. Për atë se cili është vlerësimi i vetë protagonistit shqiptar në këto bisedime, që ishin mjaft të vështira, morëm prononcimin e zëdhënëses së BDI-së, Ermira Mehmeti.

    Duhet të jemi të vetëdishëm se kërkesat e shqiptarëve nuk mund të futen në një kornizë, deklaroi për "Flakën", zëdhënësja e BDI-së, Ermira Mehmeti, në pyetjen tonë nëse me decentralizimin përmbushen kapacitetet e Marrëveshjes së Ohrit. Zgjidhja që u ofrua dhe u miratua nga Qeveria e RM-së, është një hapësirë e mjaftueshme për realizimin e të drejtave të 
shqiptarëve, të cilat atyre u garantohen me këtë marrëveshje. Parimi kryesor me të cilin kjo parti është udhëhequr gjatë negociatave për decentralizimin, konsiderojmë se do të bëjë të mundur që në disa faza qëllimi i përcaktuar edhe të realizohet, aq më shumë se kjo parti është 
mirë e organizuar në këtë rrafsh. Mendojmë se është gjetur një zgjidhje e mirë për ligjin, të cilin shpresojmë se edhe qytetarët do ta kuptojnë në mënyrë të drejtë, sikundër edhe qëllimin e organizimit të komunave të reja.

    Për atë se cilat ishin shkaqet që komuna e Kërçovës mbeti me zgjidhjen "status quo" deri në vitin 2008, zëdhënësja Mehmeti tha se  menduam që vlenë të jepet një shans për të dëshmuar se zgjidhja që ne ofrojmë është më e mirë nga ato të tjerat që ishin në tavolinë. Konsiderojmë se në këtë fazë katërvjeçare do të kemi mundësi të dëshmojmë se organizimi i komunave në Kërçovë, kështu siç ka mbetur për momentin, nuk do të jetë zgjidhja më e mirë që ofrohet nga partnerët e koalicionit.

    Se si i komenton reagimet e ashpra, madje edhe radikale të opozitës maqedonase dhe të strukturave të tjera lidhur me "kompromisin" e partnerëve të koalicionit, zëdhënësja e BDI-së shprehu besimin se megjithatë do të mbisundojë përcaktimi racional tek qytetarët dhe nuk do të hasen probleme të natyrës së rezistencës, sepse qëllimi i decentralizimit nuk ishte që të dëmtojë ndonjërën palë, por të ofrohet një zgjidhje që do të ishte e kënaqshme për të gjithë. Ndërsa, në anën tjetër, sa për reagimet po ashtu të ashpra të opozitës shqiptare, Mehmeti deklaroi shkurt se opozita ka të drejtë të jetë e pakënaqur.

----------


## StormAngel

Nënshkruhet deklaratë kundër propozimit të Qeverisë për organizimin territorial  

 Qeveria ta tërheq propozimin

 "Rreferendum Jemi të gatshëm me më shumë se 150.000 nënshkrime ta detyrojmë pushtetin të shpall ligjdhënës dhe ta respektojë vullnetin e shprehur të qytetarëve, si bartës të vetëm të sovranitetit të vendit", thuhet në Deklaratën. 

Përfaqësues të më shumë partive opozitare, shoqata të qytetarëve, organizata joqeveritare dhe individë,  dje nënshkruan Deklaratë, me të cilën kërkojnë që Qeveria ta tërheq nga procedura e Kuvendit Propozimin e ligjit për organizimin territorial dhe të hapë "proces të ri demokratik për vendosje që do të mbajë llogari për mendimin e atyre që janë më të prekur nga decentralizimi, opinioni ekspert dhe të gjitha subjektet politike".

" referendum Jemi të gatshëm me më shumë se 150.000 nënshkrime ta detyrojmë pushtetin të shpall ligjdhënës dhe ta respektojë vullnetin e shprehur të qytetarëve, si bartës të vetëm të sovranitetit të vendit", thuhet në Deklaratën.

Mes nënshkruesve të Deklaratës janë partia më e madhe opozitare VMRO-DPMNE, pastaj koalicioni "Rruga e tretë", Partia Liberale, Liga për Demokraci, deputeti i pavarur Trifun Kostovski, Kongresi Botëror Maqedonas, më shumë akademikë, aktorë, si dhe OJQ dhe iniciativa qytetare.

----------

